# PCGH abzocke von Abonnenten



## JFKsMurderer (11. Juli 2015)

Seit 10Tagen sollte die abonnierte Zeitschrift angekommen sein doch Computec schafft es nicht zu liefern. Online werden die ersten Artikel der aktuellen Ausgabe veröffentlicht und man bekommt nicht mal eine Email das der Versand länger dauert oder es Probleme gibt.

Der Streik der Post ist auch keine Ausrede, denn der war beim Versand schon lange bekannt. Es gibt genug andere unternehmen die dieses hätten übernehmen können.

So wie Abonnenten hier gemolken werden grenzt es an Betrug


----------



## keinnick (11. Juli 2015)

Du hast jetzt eine Ausgabe nicht erhalten, bzw. sie verspätet sich und Du redest direkt von "gemolken" und von "Betrug"? Man kann es echt auch übertreiben. Hast Du, bevor Du so einen reißerischen Thread eröffnest, vielleicht mal beim Abo-Service angefragt?


----------



## JFKsMurderer (11. Juli 2015)

Wenn es das erste mal wäre, könnte man drüber hinwegsehen, aber das die 5 Ausgabe innerhalb von 10 Monaten nicht rechtzeitig angekommt ist nicht mehr erklärbar


----------



## Ion (11. Juli 2015)

JFKsMurderer schrieb:


> So wie Abonnenten hier gemolken werden grenzt es an Betrug



Sag mal gehts noch? 
Ich habe meine Ausgabe auch 2 Wochen verspätet erhalten und natürlich liegt das am Streik der Post und damit fällt es unter "höhere Gewalt". PCGH ist da in keinster Weise für irgendwas verantwortlich.
Ein wenig Geduld und Verständnis wirst du ja wohl aufbringen können.


----------



## eintest (11. Juli 2015)

also bei mir hatte auch während den Streiks keine einzige Ausgabe Verspätung - ja, sie kommen meistens schon am 28.

in deinem Fall ist es gut möglich, dass dein Abo erst mit der nächsten Ausgabe beginnt, da du das Abo ja anscheinend am 1.7. abgeschlossen hast, wo alle Zeitschriften ja schon verschickt waren.


----------



## JFKsMurderer (11. Juli 2015)

Das Abo wurde letztes Jahr abgeschlossen. Und nein ein Streik ist keine höhere Gewalt, wenn zum Versandzeitpunkt der Streik schon besteht. Es gibt andere Anbieter die die Zeitungen ausliefern könnten. Nordpost, DPD, GLS, Hermes, UPS und wie sie noch alle heißen....

Deseiteren könnte man zumindestens eine Kompensation anbieten. Digitale Ausgabe oder Gutschrift für einen Monat um die Zeitschrift dann im Laden kaufen zu können etc...


----------



## Soulsnap (11. Juli 2015)

Nichtsdestotrotz sind deine Worte ziemlich übertrieben und Grenzen an Verleumdung und rufschädigung.

Ich hab in all den Jahren Abo auch das ein oder andere mal eine Ausgabe verspätet bekommen, lange kein Grund den Verlag Betrüger und Melker zu nennen. 

sowas kannste mit Fug und recht zu deiner Bank sagen aber hier ist der Fall nicht gegeben....


----------



## JFKsMurderer (11. Juli 2015)

Du willst mir ehrlich sagen das ein Unternehmen nicht dafür sorge zu tragen hat das ihre angebotenen Dienstleistungen dem Angebot entsprechend durchgeführt werden?
Wozu bezahle ich dann, wenn ich schon alles online lesen kann?

Und dem Kunden erst anzupreisen das man ihm rechtzeitig und pünktlich eine Lieferung zukommen lässt und dieses mehrfach nicht schafft ist nunmal betrug bzw unlautere Werbung


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (11. Juli 2015)

Was willst du mit diesem Thread erreichen?
Heisse Luft ablassen und dich unangebracht aufführen?
Das hast du geschafft, herzlichen Glückwunsch. 

Mit einer ordentlichen, d.h. höflich (!) formulierten, Beschwerde,
-> dass du wiederholt deine Zeitschriften zu spät erhalten hast (am besten mit Monatsangaben)
-> dem klaren Verweis darauf, dass das deiner Meinung nach absolut nicht in Ordnung ist 
-> und mit einem angemessenen Vorschlag, wie dir Computec [PCGH] diesbezüglich entgegen kommen könnte (z.B. mit einer kleinen Erstattung, kostenlosen digitalen Ausgaben, ...),
würdest du mehr erreichen und machst in solchen Fällen auch eine wesentlich bessere Figur...


----------



## JFKsMurderer (11. Juli 2015)

Beschwerde Email ist schon lange raus und wurde nicht mal bearbeitet.
Bei einer Telefonischen Kontaktaufnahme wird man unhöflich behandelt (obwohl man für die Hotline zahlen muss, was an sich schon eine Frechheit ist) und Das personal ist nicht mal in der Lage eine Kompensation anzubieten, die es ermöglicht die Zeitschrift lesen zu können.

Desweiteren ist Computec in der Pflicht rechtzeitig zu liefern da sie es halt damit beworben haben es pünktlich lesen zu können. (und nein es gab kein Kleingedrucktes)


----------



## torkol (11. Juli 2015)

Mein GTA V ist auch noch nicht angekommen, vor 3 Monaten Zeitung abonniert.Mal gucken...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (11. Juli 2015)

JFKsMurderer schrieb:


> Beschwerde Email ist schon lange raus und wurde nicht mal bearbeitet.
> Bei einer Telefonischen Kontaktaufnahme wird man unhöflich behandelt (obwohl man für die Hotline zahlen muss, was an sich schon eine Frechheit ist) und Das personal ist nicht mal in der Lage eine Kompensation anzubieten, die es ermöglicht die Zeitschrift lesen zu können.
> 
> Desweiteren ist Computec in der Pflicht rechtzeitig zu liefern da sie es halt damit beworben haben es pünktlich lesen zu können. (und nein es gab kein Kleingedrucktes)



Variante a:
Schreib' nen Brief. Kostet 'nen Euro, bringt dich weiter.

Variante b:
Schildere alle diese Probleme sachlich zu Begin des Threads, auch wenn's nicht einfach sein mag.

Wir durften dir die konkrete Sachlage mit Details erfragen und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die Mitarbeiter von Computec und insbesondere der PCGH-Redaktion (die in erster Linie für den Inhalt, nicht den Vertrieb verantwortlich sind) bei deinem Tonfall von vornherein keine Lust dazu haben. 
Da du hier nicht unter Klarnamen postest (was dein gutes Recht ist), ist niemandem außer dir bekant, was vorgefallen ist, und wie dir geholfen werden kann, bis du es nicht sagst.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juli 2015)

meine kam pünktlich...
aber bei mir kam eine auch mal garrnicht...ärgerlich aber sowas kan pasieren... hab da anterufen...siehe da feler im system...die zeitschrift wird nachversendet..
also mach hier keinen riesen aufstand für einen feler der jedem unterlaufen kan unter normalen umständen...
und streik is kein normaler umstand

und meinen vorredner stime ich  zu....wen du nur anähernd so an das prob bei der hotline geschildert hast und mit dem tobfall wundert mich nichts....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2015)

JFKsMurderer schrieb:


> Das Abo wurde letztes Jahr abgeschlossen. Und nein ein Streik ist keine höhere Gewalt, wenn zum Versandzeitpunkt der Streik schon besteht. Es gibt andere Anbieter die die Zeitungen ausliefern könnten. Nordpost, DPD, GLS, Hermes, UPS und wie sie noch alle heißen....
> 
> Deseiteren könnte man zumindestens eine Kompensation anbieten. Digitale Ausgabe oder Gutschrift für einen Monat um die Zeitschrift dann im Laden kaufen zu können etc...



Was ist es denn sonst? Streiks kommen zwar öfters vor aber sicherlich nicht so absehbar das man im Vorfeld bei Computec alles in die Auslieferung degradiert.
Warum sollte man dir etwas vergüten bei Sachen die man nicht verursacht?
Das man dich unfreundlich behandelte liegt nicht zufälligerweise an einem Verhalten welches du hier derzeitig an den Tag legst?


----------



## JFKsMurderer (11. Juli 2015)

Der Streik bestand zum Versanddatum schon ca. 3 Wochen.
Eine Kompensation in Form der digitalen Ausgabe wäre eine schnelle und einfach Lösung gewesen.
Und bist du wirklich der meinung eine Nachlieferung wäre eine Lösung?? Diese würde frühestens am 14.7 ankommen, also über 2 Wochen Verspätung.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juli 2015)

wo liegts problem? di infos rennen dir ned weg!
jetzt schalt mal n gang runter...sowas kan mal passieren...is doch ned schlimm...ich seh di dramatik darin nich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2015)

Es hat doch sicherlich keiner damit gerechnet das der Streik sich so ausweitet und in die Länge zieht


----------



## JFKsMurderer (11. Juli 2015)

Das Problem ist die Veröffentlichung einiger Artikel auf der Homepage für die ich Geld gezahlt habe um sie pünktlich zu lesen. (spätestens am 1.7)
Desweiteren wurde nicht mal angeboten die digitale Ausgabe zu erhalten, selbst auf nachfrage wurde das als unmöglich zurückgewiesen.
Es gab nicht mal eine Begründung


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht schreibst du einfach mal die Häuptlinge an, aber wenn bitte so wie man selbst auch gerne behandelt wird. Ich kann auf der einen Seite den Unmut verstehen nur wenn man mit der Tür ins haus fällt es schwer angemessen zu reagieren. Viel Glück


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juli 2015)

...echt du verstehst warum er so eskalirt?
ich ned...weis ned was daran so katastrophal is den einen oder anderen text zuerst auf der hp zu kesen... ich habe das pcgh abo schon seit mehreren jahren und ab und zu kans halt ma zu probs komen... aber nur sich aufzuregen weil man artikel zuerst auf der hp liest? find ich übertriebn... ich bin raus..er läst sich nicht beruhigen und vernpnftig reden kan man mitm auch ned


----------



## JFKsMurderer (11. Juli 2015)

Wie würdet ihr es empfinden wenn ein neuer Film zuerst im FreeTV gezeigt werden würde und ihr schon Kinokartenbestellt und bezahlt habt und dann auf unbestimmte Zeit vertröstet werdet?


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juli 2015)

JFKsMurderer schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr es empfinden wenn ein neuer Film zuerst im FreeTV gezeigt werden würde und ihr schon Kinokartenbestellt und bezahlt habt und dann auf unbestimmte Zeit vertröstet werdet?


wäre mir wayne weil ich weder fernsehen noch filme im kino schaue... für mich ist das vorbestele usw sinlos... ich warte bis ichs so oder so haben kan... ohne vorbestelung usw... meist wart ich bei games auch bise biliger werden...kla wil ich gtav kaufen und zockn...aber erst wen ichs für ca. 30€ oder weniger bekome...weil gta einfach noch i was war was mich lange feselte
ich hab das abo nur aus 2 gründen:
1. ich bin zu faul es mir in irenem markt zu kaufen
2. selbst wen 1. ned wäre ist die verfügbarkeit bei uns in mörkten jescheiden...ist fast nie eine zeitschrift mer da wen ich vorbeigehe...

ansonsten würde ichs mir im markt kaufen...mir gehts dabei 0 darum etwas vor uemand anderem zu sehen...das is mir schnurz


----------



## nicyboy (11. Juli 2015)

JFKsMurderer schrieb:


> Beschwerde Email ist schon lange raus und wurde nicht mal bearbeitet.
> Bei einer Telefonischen Kontaktaufnahme wird man unhöflich behandelt (obwohl man für die Hotline zahlen muss, was an sich schon eine Frechheit ist) und Das personal ist nicht mal in der Lage eine Kompensation anzubieten, die es ermöglicht die Zeitschrift lesen zu können.
> 
> Desweiteren ist Computec in der Pflicht rechtzeitig zu liefern da sie es halt damit beworben haben es pünktlich lesen zu können. (und nein es gab kein Kleingedrucktes)



kündige doch einfach dein abo, so kannst du denen am meisten schaden. Hier im forum wirst du nicht auf leute stoßen die dich verstehen.. siehst du ja selbst


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juli 2015)

naja er scheint es ja zauptsächlich zu kaufen um früher wie di nicht abonenten infos zu erhalten... und nicht wi die meisten abonenten, mich eingeschlosen, damit das sie das wissen imer parat haben...


----------



## JFKsMurderer (11. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich es immer wirklich immer parat haben möchte, müsste ich das Abo per App abschließen oder trägst du ständig die Zeitschriften mit dir rum?


----------



## iGameKudan (11. Juli 2015)

Wenn du so auch an der Hotline reagierst würde ich auch nicht zu dir nett sein...

Es wurde gestreikt, länger als man absehen konnte. Andere Anbieter wie PIN versenden nicht in ganz Deutschland, und Zeitschriften über Paketfirmen als Paket zu versenden würde Unsummen an Geld kosten. Zumal sich so kurzfristig auch nicht ohne große Kosten Lieferantenwechsel bewerkstelligen ließen - und die Streiks gingen wiegesagt auch länger als jeder erwartet hätte.

Reg dich ab und warte - oder geh zum Kiosk und kauf dir die Ausgabe ohne Datenträger.


----------



## nicyboy (11. Juli 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> damit das sie das wissen imer parat haben...



welches wissen? ich blätter die pcgh zeitschrift auf der arbeit in der pause mal durch, ich muss sagen einen kauf ist sie selten wert.. die cd ist unnötig und voller müll (meine meinung, muss nicht jeder haben) und die infos sind auch eher langweilig. Es ist ja schön das pcgh 20 grafikkarten gegeneinander testet um zu zeigen welche die schnellste und beste ist und 2 fps mehr hat als die andere ... aber ich weis nicht ob das was bringt effektiv. 

Gibt es wirklich soviele leute die sich anhand einer zeitschrift für ein bestimmtes teil hardware entscheiden? Ich hab da eher das problem das die testwerte zu 99% nicht mit denen bei mir im system übereinstimmen.. deshalb ist es immer ziemlich schwer das ganze zu vergleichen. Aber hier gehts ja nicht um pcgh selbst sondern darum das sich einer betrogen fühlt und da hilft halt nur abo kündigen.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Wenn du so auch an der Hotline reagierst würde ich auch nicht zu dir nett sein...



dann ist ja gut das du nicht an der hotline sitzt, denn genau das ist eben der job dieser leute .. nett zu sein und dsa auskotzen der anderen akzeptieren.


----------



## JFKsMurderer (11. Juli 2015)

Im normalfall ist die Zeitschrift hier im Umkreis nach 2-4 tagen ausverkauft.....daher ja auch die Forderung nach der digitalen Version. Das würde ohne Kosten für jede Partei ablaufen.


----------



## iGameKudan (11. Juli 2015)

nicyboy schrieb:


> dann ist ja gut das du nicht an der hotline sitzt, denn genau das ist eben der job dieser leute .. nett zu sein und dsa auskotzen der anderen akzeptieren.



Geben und nehmen - Wer was verlangen will sollte zumindest freundlich bleiben. Denn die PCGH hat die Verspätung ja nicht selber verbockt, daher müssen sie nichts machen, sie KÖNNEN aber. 

Zumal auch an einer Hotline nur Menschen sitzen. Irgendwann ist auch bei denen die Geduld vorbei. 

@JFK: Wäre natürlich die sinnvollste Lösung - hast du überhaupt einen Account für den digitalen Shop?


----------



## flotus1 (11. Juli 2015)

Ich nominiere diesen Thread für den Troll der Woche.
So ein Terz wegen etwas das bei der PCGH niemand zu verantworten hat.
Wenn du dich schon beschweren willst dann tu das bei verdi.


----------



## JFKsMurderer (11. Juli 2015)

Ja habe einen Account. Bei der Hotline wurde mir gesagt das diese Art der Kompensation nicht möglich wäre und auf die Email wurde bisher noch nicht geantwortet


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juli 2015)

Schau mal hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...edback-zur-ausgabe-08-2015-a-post7530662.html
Wie es aussieht kann Raff dir helfen. Wahrscheinlich aber nur wen du nett(!) fragst.


----------



## JFKsMurderer (11. Juli 2015)

Danke für den Hinweis.



Falls kein PCGH-ler bzw jemand von Computec sich noch äußern möchte kann dieser Thread geschlossen werden


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juli 2015)

wundert mich erlich gesagt sowiso das der thread von ieinem mod zwischendurch schon geschlosen ist... beim 2ten mal komplet durchlesen lasen sich diverse trollanwandlungen nicht verneinen


----------

